# which one?



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

just a small survey here, which one do you prefer? I will explain later

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd say 2~ *nodnod*


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

4 looks ****ing hot, I would be so happy if I looked like that.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

1


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

First one


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

#2 or 6


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I like number one.

Number 6 also does it for me as well though.

Number 2 looks too much like my cousin.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

2 and 1


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

1


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

First one.


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nicks485 said:


> #2 or 6


I was just gonna say that yeah 2 and 6 the rest aren't pretty


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

1 and two!!!!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

2 or 4


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

2 is totally hot but it looks photoshopped, so I'll go with 1. The rest ain't my type.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

1 and 2 look like the same girl and are the only ones id wanna look like


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

4


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

1, 2 & 6. Out of em' all I chose 6 though. I love her smile, face & hair.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

2 is prettiest to me. But then 1 looks like she has zero makeup on and is still really pretty so It makes me wish I was that pretty without makeup  I look like **** without it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I had a hard time choosing between 1 and 2. But I went with 1, she's cute.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Are these with and without makeup photos?


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicks485 said:


> #2 or 6


Ditto.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

#1 and it's not even close. Mostly because she's looks natural, while the second girl looks kind of airbrushed/photoshopped.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Schizoidas said:


> Are these with and without makeup photos?


They all look like they have some makeup on. One thing they have in common is that they are all of a different Asian ethnicity. Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

2


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> They all look like they have some makeup on. One thing they have in common is that they are all of a different Asian ethnicity. Maybe that has something to do with it?


There are only three people there, bro


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Schizoidas said:


> There are only three people there, bro


Good call, now my post looks stupid as hell:lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Schizoidas said:


> There are only three people there, bro


Oh :lol I think I am starting to get it now.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Schizoidas said:


> There are only three people there, bro


lol wow didn't notice

In that case, I'll go with #3/4


----------



## Marvel Fantatic (Aug 23, 2012)

The first two is Dian Sastro. She doesn't know it but I'm her soul mate


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Tough choice 
i'll pick all except 3.
and that's just because her hair looked the most unhealthy.
and no, all 6 of them are different person. they all come from the same country.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a feeling its all the same girl. Anyway I pick #1 she is cute. #4 looks good, but not cute. The rest, meh. 2 has too much makeup on, it looks fake.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Schizoidas said:


> There are only three people there, bro


:sus...what


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

louiselouisa said:


>


She's pretty cute. I'd say she's the most visually appealing out of all of em, at least to me.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

1. she's the only real looking girl who's not old


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111 all the way


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

4


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

1


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Either 1 or 6... I'm feeling greedy. 1 and 6.


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

1 & 2
because 1 looks pretty, but chill
2 is just model-like


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

Yea, is this all the same girl?


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

1 or 4. im so jealous of both! Chose 1 though. She looks more "normal". 4 is too hot lol.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

1 is cute.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i couldnt choose between 1 and 4 so i just clicked 4


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

all but if a limit 4 and 5


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Schizoidas said:


> Are these with and without makeup photos?


lol no, what's wrong with you guys?? :no

number one is Dian Sastro, number two is a random girl I found (I guess, her picture doesn't show up), number three is Fahrani Empel, number 4 is Anggun, number 5 is Nikita Willy and the last girl is Nadine Chandrawinata. Poor #5 didn't get a single vote, lol.

Ok so, it's a popular misconception that white foreigners are known to have a 'bad taste' in local girls since according to urban people and what we see in big malls, they're only seen with a darker skinned girl (much like the girl in #3, #4 but look more ordinary/average) now I know it's not true at all. someone said it was just because the fairer skinned girls aren't as easy and harder to find in tourist areas. but to be fair, Dian Sastro is indeed super pretty, everyone and their mom think she's pretty and yeah she belongs to Marvel, sorry guys :no


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

louiselouisa said:


> Poor #5 didn't get a single vote, lol.


5 looks the sweetest, so she gets my vote :b
Number 1 would be second.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I voted for 4.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

5 and 6


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Can´t judge off of a photo. All of them could like incredibly mediocre or more interesting in real life. Photo´s say nothing to me.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I thought 3 would be more popular. She looks like she's in an action movie.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I also voted for 5, kind of elegant looking.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. The others look annoying lol, if I had to say another 4.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

1 & 3.
4 looks like I would end up in prison.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

farfegnugen said:


> 4 looks like I would end up in prison.


lol! why?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

#4 because she's the only who isn't smiling and who looks badass.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

2. I enjoy her face.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I like 1, 2 doesn't even show up on my phone


number 2 is sandra dewi, same look as no 1



cosmicslop said:


> 2. I enjoy her face.


you can see it? the image isn't broken?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

louiselouisa said:


> number 2 is sandra dewi, same look as no 1
> 
> you can see it? the image isn't broken?


I just copied the broken image's url and googled it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

4.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

5


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

based on the photos the 1st one


----------

